# AquaRay LED Question



## mark426 (Nov 9, 2005)

After a cross country move that required I leave my prized coral collection in the hands of my fellow reefers. I've decided to return to my roots and go with a small med to high tech planted tank. The tank I have chosen is a 20w x18d x18h cube. Now I begin my favorite part ...... assembling all the equipment. Looking at several of the lighting options I am thinking of GLA's AquaRay GroBeam 1000 ND LED. Does anyone here have experience with this unit or a better alternative? Also, your opinions on the suitability of this light for a 30G Cube is valued, my last planted tank was back in the day when T12 or MH was the only option.

Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

make your own


----------



## gilogo (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Mark, I just installed 4 TMC Aquarays grobeams 1000 ND with the 8 channel controller to replace 320 watts of T5s, that cut my electric usage in half, the ligh is really nice and I like the shimmering effect, I guess it will take a few days for my plants to adjust to this light, with T5s I see lots of pearling into 4 hours in to the light cycle, will see with these how the plants react and I will let you know.
I would like to tell you that I own a heavily planted 700 liter tank (I believe 180 US gallons) one thing I notice immediately after the lights went on at 100 % power is that I can see shadows in the botton of the tank, if you see the ADA book from Takashi Amano's company on the lightning section he says that only MH can create this natural effect but I believe these LED can also do it.
Another functions that I liked were the "storm" sunrise, sunset and moonlight cycles.
Please forgive my poor English and let me know if there is something else you would like to know.


----------



## mark426 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Plan to order the lights this week.

Thanks again,
Mark


----------

